# [fichier masqué] je comprend pas bien la methode

## esmax666

Tout d abord es ce que les fichier masque vont faire planter le pc ? es ce qu'il ne sont pas stable ? car mon lecteur ne marche pas sous linux, il y a ecris comme quoi il est non monté :-s

et pour l'installé je dois installé un ficher MASKED

QUEL est la bonne methode ?

voici ce qu'il me marque 

```
bash-2.05b#  emerge -av config-kernel

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "config-kernel" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/config-kernel-0.3.2-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

# <latexer@gentoo.org> (11 Oct 2004)

# Broken, soon to be removed pending reworking.

- sys-kernel/config-kernel-0.3.3 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/config-kernel-0.3.2 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

bash-2.05b#    
```

sur un autre site j'ai trouvé un exemple

Exemple de code 2.3 : Installer gentoolkit-dev

# emerge gentoolkit-dev

Exemple de code 2.4 : Ajouter un mot-clef à un paquet

# cd /usr/portage/games-misc/cowsay

# ekeyword ppc-macos cowsay-3.03.ebuild

Et je reste bloqué au code2.4

----------

## Trevoke

```
man portage
```

Tu vas tout comprendre.

----------

## esmax666

oula j crois que j'ai encore moins compri tu sais pas quel commande taper comme il y a un fichier masked?

----------

## Polo

pour pouvoir installer un fichier masqué, tu met le nom de l'ebuild suivi de "~arch" dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords

Si ce fichier n'existe pas, tu peux le créer.

par exemple, pour gcc ca pourrait donner (si tu es en x86):

```
sys-devel/gcc ~x86
```

Voila. c'est pô compliqué  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

oki, sans être méchant, vu ton niveau, on va oublier les paquets maskés ok?

parce qu'il serait juste masqué par keywords on verrait mais là le  *Quote:*   

> Broken, soon to be removed pending reworking

  avec toi ça a toutes les chances de pas bien se passer   :Wink: 

alors oublie se paquet et continue dans la voie de la stabilité

----------

## Enlight

lol et après gcc-3.4.3 va te dire qu'il se sent seul et qu'il aimerai bien des copains ~ pour pas se sentir seul...

----------

## Polo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> lol et après gcc-3.4.3 va te dire qu'il se sent seul et qu'il aimerai bien des copains ~ pour pas se sentir seul...

 

boah, je lui mettais juste un exemple. et vu que gcc est en haut de mon fichier, je me suis pas foulé pour en prendre un autre....c'etait juste pour expliquer  :Confused: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> man portage
> ```
> ...

 

Hahaha   :Laughing: 

Franchement des fois, on dirait que tu fais exprès d'être méchant Trevoke ! 

Sinon esmax666 pourquoi veux tu installer config-kernel ?

C'est pas une gui pour la config du kernel ?

Un simple make menuconfig (ou xconfig ou encore gconfig) dans /usr/src/linux suffit si tu veux modifier la conf du kernel !

----------

## Trevoke

Non la jure c'etait pas expres; mais ces questions ont des reponses a plusieurs endroits deja ...

----------

## spider312

 *man portage wrote:*   

> NAME
> 
>        portage - the heart of Gentoo

 i don't understand   :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je pointe vers ta signature, tu me vois la?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## esmax666

Sinon esmax666 pourquoi veux tu installer config-kernel ?  <-- ben enfaite mon lecteur n'est pas installé il me marque un message d erreur et on ma di de faire la procedure a cette page alors http://gentoofr.org/viewer.php?id=16&id_lien=19

et a un moment comme tu le vois il demande d'installé ce prog, tu croi qu'il en en a pas besoin ?

----------

## bosozoku

Ah ok, bah config-kernel n'est pas ce que je croyais.

Bah tu n'as qu'a suivre exactement la procédure de ce tutoriel, tout y est très bien expliqué.

----------

## TGL

Je suggère pour qu'on ne reprenne pas ici la discussion sur submount et config-kernel, puisqu'il y a déjà ce sujet en cours. Pour donner des explication général sur le masquage, ça sera ici (ou mieux, dans la page "Rechercher"...), mais pour ce cas particulier ça sera là-bas. Merci.

 *Quote:*   

> Bah tu n'as qu'a suivre exactement la procédure de ce tutoriel, tout y est très bien expliqué.

 

Oui mais non, il est obsolète.

----------

## bosozoku

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Oui mais non, il est obsolète.

 

Peut être mais si il le suit à la lettre ça marchera.

Maintenant si il ne comprend pas ce fameux fichier package.unmask bah un petit tour sur gentoo.org va l'aider grandement  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Peut être mais si il le suit à la lettre ça marchera.

  Vu le niveau "petit débutant" de esmax666 (sans offense hein, on a tous commencé comme ça), je préfererais qu'on évite de le pousser à installer qlqchose qui est à la fois buggué et inutile (je parle de config-kernel bien sûr, pas de submount).

----------

## bosozoku

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.

Bon je propose à esmax666 de bien exposer son problème et pourquoi tu veux alors installer submount  :Smile: 

----------

## esmax666

ben enfaite mes lecteur dvd et cd n etait pas vraiment reconnu... et on ma di k'il fallai que je fasse ce quei y avai ecri sur le site que je vous avais montré, un copain ma reglé le pb et je n'ai plus que la fonstion mount /mnt/cd a faire 

merci !

----------

## bosozoku

Ok donc c'était pas qu'il était pas reconnu. Je vais essayer de t'expliquer rapidement histoire que ça reste pas flou pour toi.

Les unités de stoquage sous Linux, il faut les "monter" dans un répertoire pour voir leur contenu.

Tu même simuler un montage, exemple : une image iso, bah tu la montes dans un dossier en lui faisant croire que c'est un vrai cd. Tu peux aussi monter autant de fois que tu veux le même périphérique.

Les périphériques se trouvent dans /dev/, en général les points de montages pour cdrom, disquettes ou autres se trouvent dans /mnt/ (ex : /mnt/cdrom).

Imaginons que ton lecteur cd s'apelle /dev/hdd la marche à suivre est :

 *Quote:*   

> # mount /dev/hdd /mnt/cdrom

 

Tu peux aussi passer des arguments à mount tels que le système de fichier, loop etc...

Maintenant tu peux voir le contenu de ton cdrom /dev/hdd dans le répertoire /mnt/cdrom.

Comme tu peux le voir, faire ça à chaque fois c'est chiant...

Alors tu rajoutes cette ligne dans ton fichier /etc/fstab :

 *Quote:*   

>  /dev/hdd /mnt/cdrom auto defaults,noauto,ro 0 0

 

Grace à cette ligne, il suffira de taper mount /mnt/cdrom pour faire la même chose qu'avant.

Bon bon c'est encore un peu chiant, car il faut aussi le démonter si tu veux le reprendre : umount /mnt/cdrom.

Avec submount, tout ça est fait automatiquement (avantage désavantage ? Ca depend des gens) ! Par contre la ligne dans le fstab change : 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hdd                /mnt/cdrom      subfs           fs=iso9660,ro           0 0

 

En espérant que tu ais à peu près compris  :Smile: 

PS : les cd audios ne se montent pas de la même manière. En fait t'as pas besoin de les monter si tu veux juste les ecouter.

----------

## esmax666

merci gars c tres sympa de m'aider, enfaite je t'ai rajouter dans mes contact msn, je sais pa si ta vu....

----------

## esmax666

donc en clair je dois bien passer par l'installation de submount et du logiciel "masqued de tout facon ?

----------

## TGL

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> donc en clair je dois bien passer par l'installation de submount et du logiciel "masqued de tout facon ?

 

Submount n'est pas masqué, en tout cas pas pour x86. Le HOWTO que tu as essayé de suivre est vieux, et depuis des choses ont changé, en particulier :

- plus besoin de config-kernel dans cette histoire

- plus besoin de rien de particulier pour installer submount, sinon de faire un "emerge submount" et puis de le configurer (la fstab principalement, ça ça tiens encore évidemment).

Tu as essayé un simple "emerge -pv submount", juste pour voir ?

----------

## Trevoke

esmax, qu'est-ce que tu veux faire?

Si tu veux pouvoir lire un CD / DVD avec des donnees, tout ce que tu as a faire (si tu as bien configure ton /etc/fstab) c'est, avec root, "mount /mnt/cdrom" ...

----------

## TGL

Bon, et comme il n'y as manifestement aucune histoire de masquage dont discuter ici, je clos ce topic. esmax666, je te rappelle que tu avais ouvert https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=288143 à propos de tes histoires de montage, donc autant s'en servir. La discussion sur submount ou les autres solutions continuera donc là-bas.

----------

## esmax666

ben non j ai pas essayé le simple emerge... du prog j vais tester et j vous raconte 

Trevoke, oui j'ai bien confguere mais je voudrai ke je cd sois monté et demonté automatiquement qd je grave un fichier soius k3b, ensuite ma copine sen ser aussi un peu ca m evite quel m appel pour une commande et kel dire que mon pc ressemble a un amstrad a cause des commande snif snif

----------

